# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma City, OK Thu Aug 21, 2008 OK Dept of Ag-USDA Market News

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay movement is moderate and prices are steady.
Most areas of the state received beneficial rain over the last four or
five days. The dry Panhandle received 2.5 to 5.5 inches this past week.
Cooler temperatures also spread over the state. This moisture will allow
wheat producers to start seedbed preparation for the fall planting.
Fourth cutting of alfalfa has been slowed due to the weather conditions.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay prices are steady and movement is slow. Cutting
and bailing of hay meadows has been curtailed due the wet weather
conditions. Producers looking for hay to purchase or have hay to sell
can access the hay directory on the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture's
website at www.oda.state.ok.us or call the Oklahoma Department of
Agriculture Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares
160.00-180.00 per ton. Small squares 170.00-190.00 per ton. Good
quality large squares 120.00-140.00, small squares 130.00-150.00/ton.
Good large rounds 115.00-135.00. Fair quality large squares 95.00-115.00
per ton. Fair large rounds 90.00-110.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales
75.00-85.00 a ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at
the edge of the field or bale pile (spot) 105.00-120.00 a ton. Chopped
and delivered to feedlots (short haul) 130.00-145.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares
60.00-80.00 a ton, small squares 70.00-90.00 per ton. Good quality
small squares 60.00-80.00 per ton. Premium quality large rounds
60.00-80.00. Good quality large rounds 50.00-70.00 per ton. Fair
quality 40.00-60.00 per ton.

Alfalfa guidelines
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDM-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. **TDN calculated using
the western formula. Quantitative factors are approximate, and
many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry
matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used
with visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5- 9
Utility Under 5
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may
influence hay price or value more than testing results.

Source: OK Dept of AG-USDA Market News Service, Oklahoma City, OK
Glen Schickedanz Telephone (405) 521 3881
Internet: http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreport/ok_gr310.txt


----------

